# Two firemouths not getting along



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

My thirty gallon tank has two firemouth cichlids. 
One (who I call Jack), originally was in the tank for nearly a month now. I'm nearly positive he is male-- he's got brighter colors and a long dorsal spike-- is a little larger than the other.
The other, Miri, I'm pretty sure is female, as she's smaller and her colors are duller, and she has no dorsal spike. I brought her into the tank a week or so ago.
Jack, of course, is the problem. He will occasionally chase Miri, who NEVER shows any signs of aggression, away from the plastic plant and java moss that I have in the tank. (I'm going to put more stuff in there soon, I just haven't had time, finals are coming up x_x). I've never seen Miri go after Jack at all-- in fact, she'll often sit there by his side or close by him, which makes me think that she likes him. They'll just be sitting peacefully when Jack, out of the blue, turns around and nips at her tail, which causes Miri to dash away and he to chase her around the tank. Then Miri will usually settle down by the heater or the gravel until Jack lets her back by the plants with him.
Am I completely wrong? Is it just a dominance thing and neither are interested in each other? Or is this normal behavior between a male and female cichlid?
And-- should I divide the tank and let them get used to each other? 
Thanks for any help you guys can provide!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You, sir, have a pair. The reason jack is chasing miri is because he wants to breed, and she is not ready. If i were you I would put lots of hiding spots. like broken flowerpots, rocks, etc. Also, to help miri get in the mood, do frequently large waterchanges (like 45% once a week).

Good luck!


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you so very much!!
I put up a divider in the tank but I'll take it out now. Although I will have to seperate them because poor Miri has ich  
Hopefully that won't turn Jack off though 
I also put in two large shells (a whelk shell and a cave formed of a large clam shell) and more java moss.


----------

